# Sabal Palms Sanctuary Morning



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Was able to see the crimson-collard grosbeak.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

More pics from sabal palms.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Great shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

You are welcome


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

THank you.


----------



## John Cocktosen (Mar 26, 2009)

Jewlery on that hen Cardinal! Very nice!


----------



## Reconspacediver (Oct 2, 2012)

nice


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Nice stuff. Good to see species we don't get here on the upper coast


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

thx.


----------

